# Your manga artists of the week



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 4, 2009)

I created this thread as a means to commend your favorite mangaka of the week. If you've been quite taken with the apparent artistry of a particular manga artist or have come to adore that respected artist's various works, stop by and make it known here. It's also encouraged to engage in discussion via said artists mentioned below. You do not necessarily have to elaborate on your choice, a simple "My mangaka of the week is.........." will suffice if need be.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 5, 2009)

Mine would be *Q HAYASHIDA* 
Known for her bold style and seamless creation of alternate universes, Q Hayashida made her manga debut with Maken X Another, which ran in Magazine Z and was subsequently adapted into a video game. She followed this series with a sequel, Maken X Another Jack. Dorohedoro is her latest series and the one that I read the whole week, a very amazing seinen manga.


----------



## Griever (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh! Great/Ito Ōgure 

The mangaka of Tenjou Tenge and Air Gear.
His art work is damn good, he puts alot of detail into his art. the dead in tenjou tenge and the gears in the AT's in Air gear.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2009)

Mori Kaoru has amazing art in Otoyomegatari.  I saw the first page of chapter 1 and fell in love with the art.

 Click Here


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2009)

Griever said:


> Oh! Great/Ito Ōgure
> 
> The mangaka of Tenjou Tenge and Air Gear.
> His art work is damn good, he puts alot of detail into his art. the dead in tenjou tenge and the gears in the AT's in Air gear.



This man knows he's talking about


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2009)

> This man knows he's talking about



He posted the same image twice.  Oh! Great is a good artist though.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 5, 2009)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Mori Kaoru has amazing art in Otoyomegatari.  I saw the first page of chapter 1 and fell in love with the art.
> 
> Click Here



wow I googled waa its guy who did emma manga  I like emma *adds wishlist* xP


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2009)

Medusa  

Mori is a woman.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 5, 2009)

oh my bad.. xD well I dont remember her name.. cuz I read emma alongtime


----------



## Griever (Dec 5, 2009)

Dai Dreamer said:


> He posted the same image twice.  Oh! Great is a good artist though.



I know . i edited it though .


----------



## Blade (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh fuckin Great:

Air gear





Tenjo tenge




i don't want to post other pics cuz the limit is gonna fuckin break


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2009)

I forgot to mention Chen Mou the mangaka of The Ravages of Time.  I love his art style.  It has been consistently awesome.






It has really really good character art.  pek


----------



## The Imp (Dec 5, 2009)

Lu Bu is the best, and I love Chen Mou's art as well.

Oh Great can draw, but it can't make up for his terrible story.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 14, 2009)

_My Featured Mangaka of the Week_

Ikegami Ryoichi

In terms of manga drawings and illustrations, Ikegami Ryoichi was pretty much ahead of his time for his overall artistry and it's best showcased in the series Sanctuary. Even though the titles a bit dated, the series still put serializations that are being published today to shame.

The most impactful aspect of his artwork is realism and how he's able to portray characters in the most genuine of forms. You can literally see the time and effort put into all his work, or rather; his passion radiates right through, easily absorbed by the people who indulge his artistic style.


*Spoiler*: _More artistic pieces by Ikegami Ryoichi_


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm currently reading Vagabond atm by Inoue Takehiko.

As far as the art goes, at times its made me speechless.


----------



## Pompous (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh Greats art really bores me, it's so dull and generic. I mean sure on a technical level he's good but he has no style.

Speaking of style, lately I've really been appreciating Osamu Tezuka's works and how he molds his style to suit the genre of story or even the scene, even though the characters looks so simplistic, he really knows how to bring out the emotions when they are needed.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

Hiroya Oku his art is always great especially that last few chapters


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 14, 2009)

Having recently bought volume 18 of Bastard!!, I must nominate Hagiwara as one of the best manga artists of recent memory, especially in the depth of his artwork.


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 14, 2009)

I chose *Miro Shirow*, who does DOGS. 
He has a really spare drawing style, with lots of focus on how shapes play together and how to illustrate space, both metaphorical and literal. It's engaging work, and it looks good, too. :roka


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2009)

YAMAMOTO Hideo. Manga: Homunculus

Started reading Homunculus again. It's almost up to date. Great art and style. Story is really something else.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 17, 2010)

_Artist of the Week_

Toi8

I stumbled on a magnificent art book titled _Gensou Shoujo_, while browsing a few online fanarts. I was simply captivated by each individual illustration, it seemed like every artistic piece portrayed a genuine sense of artistry and exceptional talent. The work has a quaint, yet beautifully saturated feel; especially in the color tones and blending.

Toi8 seems quite versed in oil painting which had appealed to me greatly; it's all to apparent in his overall work. He's done some stunning pieces on the character _Haruhi Suzumiya_, which Ive actually taken the liberty of including via my signature.
*Spoiler*: _More artistic pieces by Toi8_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 17, 2010)

Someone already beat me to Haigwara but regardless:


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Would like to say Yang Kyung-Il, who is the artist of Shin Angyo Onshi.  Technically I read that awhile ago but since I didn't see that thread before, I'd like to mention this artist now.  Some of the most fantastic pictures I've seen personally, love the design of the characters and the fights too. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pompous (Jan 18, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> _Artist of the Week_
> 
> Toi8
> 
> ...



It's such a shame to see such nice paintings ruined by generic anime face


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 18, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Someone already beat me to Haigwara but regardless:



Holy fuck ...


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

_My Featured Artist of the Week_

Shan Jiang

Shan Jiang is a Chinese artist known for incorporating anime styled aesthetics into his uniquely abstract artistry. Oddly enough, he primarily works in the advertising industry creating wonderful works of art for companies like Nike, Levis, and Google.

I really love his illustrative style and how he incorporates these lavish abstract themes in his artwork. It's extremely imaginative yet it doesn't leave you lost and confused like most art that prides itself on abstract concepts. Shan's work remains so versatile in that it can be perceived in so many different ways thus making the work feel anew with every new glance.


*Spoiler*: _More artistic pieces by Shan Jiang_


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2010)

Amano Akira, the artist of Katekyo Hitman Reborn 

Started reading the series earlier this week or last week and I'm almost caught up, and I really love the character designs, as well as the animals.  Such beautiful detail, in addition to the plot which is quite engaging.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

motherfucking Takehiko Inoue 

Caught up to REAL yesterday, re-reading Vagabond today.


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

Yang Kyung-Il.


----------



## Griever (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hirano Kouta*


----------



## krome (Feb 12, 2010)

Toboso Yana.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 15, 2010)

_My Featured Mangaka of the Week_

Inoue Nawo

Whats there to say about this women, she's a magnificent artist. Ive been a fan of hers for quite some time now, diligently following any composed work of art she's written. It's important to note that she's a Yaoi connoisseur by nature and her stories are almost always centered around homosexual themes.

What sets her apart from other Yaoi writers is the way she handles her stories, not too mention the amazing artistic prowess she has at her disposal. Glancing at her website, she seems to be a heavy Naruto enthusiast; having written a few doujinshi's for the series. Easily one of my favorite artist!


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 23, 2010)

_My Featured Artist of the Week_

Piruriraš

Piruriraš is a well known Japanese fan artist, who's done various works for the series _Mononoke_ and _Kuchu Buranko_. A while back he released a Mononoke Doujinshi Light Novel, which was very detailed with some wonderfully brilliant artwork.

Some of his later works are released under the pseudonym _Chicken @ Yu_.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 23, 2010)

Definitely Hiroaki Samura for me.





*Spoiler*: __ 








and this could go on and on....

Amazing.Nuff said.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 6, 2010)

_My Featured Mangaka of the Week_

MN

An artist simply named _MN_, seems to be a newcomer to the Doujinshi scene; releasing works for the series One Piece. It didn't take long for me to fall head over heels in love with the aesthetically pleasing artwork in conjunction to the beautiful way MN portrayed Zoro and Sanji's characters respectively. 

Deep Forest dj is an elegant take on Zoro & Sanji's relationship. What's really interesting is the psychological aspect this Doujinshi entails, or rather; I can respect it more for being one of the few Doujin's that actually take character pairings seriously. I wouldn't go as far as calling these character depictions "dementia" per say, but I will say that I was acutely interested in Zoro's perplexed nature in conjunction to Sanji's vindictive deposition.

I only wish the doujinshi author _MN_ would put out more work, I really enjoyed it more than I thought I would have. Actually, I think that's the only publication he's written so far which is really only a Oneshot at best. I vehemently believe he's more geared towards a long running doujinshi, much like Pirate Ship Noah dj.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 6, 2010)

^Absolutely diabolical.


----------

